# gptzfsboot Error Using HP Smart Array E200i on HP BL460c G1



## duskop (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm installing FreeBSD 9.2 amd64 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898 on an HP BL460c G1 server blade with HP Smart Array E200i controller (with two hard drives configured as either RAID1 or RAID0). I followed Installing FreeBSD 9.0 (or later) Root on ZFS using GPT and installed FreeBSD 9.2 fine on VirtualBox 4.2.18 for Mac OS X. 

However, on the HP BL460c server blade with the Smart Array E200i controller, I'm getting the following error: 


```
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba 32
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba 1
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```
Between other references, I found this: gptzfsboot error using HP Smart Array P410i Controller and I'm wondering if there is a fix for it because I couldn't find it?

I also tried not using RAIDs so I disabled the Smart Array controller but after that I lost access to the two hard drives. I couldn't physically remove the RAID controller since it's embedded.

Cheers, 
Dusko


----------



## duskop (Nov 1, 2013)

*gptzfsboot Error Using HP Smart Array E200i on HP BL460c G1 - Workaround*

Hi,

I solved this by configuring *each disk as a single-disk RAID-0 array*. Here is one of references to a similar issue:

hp - Options for managing Smart Array P400 on an ESXi 5 host

It mentions a different Smart Array controller; however, it's also possible to do this on the Smart Array E200i controller.

Cheers, 
Dusko


----------

